
I'm still in love with Flash - optikals
http://nodejs2-appmars.rhcloud.com/?flsh
======
ambirex
Is the page all flash? I'm on a phone and have no idea what the author expects
to show.

~~~
berzemus
It is. Brings me back 15 years, but had to allow a bunch of browser and
security alerts before seeing anything..

